# Anyone know of open source/public domain source of videos for backgrounds ?



## cayenne (Mar 19, 2013)

Hi all,

I've had success in finding open source, or Creative Commons licenses for music I've used in a few videos....I was wondering if anyone knows of links how to possibly find background you could use for videos?

I'm wanting to green screen something...and need an old desert type, Clint Eastwood Spaghetti Western type back drop I want to green screen a character into....but need the background footage.

Thoughts? Links?

Thanks in advance,

cayenne


----------



## cayenne (Mar 20, 2013)

Anyone? Anyone? Bueller?


----------



## lintoni (Mar 20, 2013)

Have you searched the Internet Archive?

http://archive.org/index.php

Try searching with desert or spaghetti western, you may end up lucky.


----------



## cayenne (Mar 21, 2013)

lintoni said:


> Have you searched the Internet Archive?
> 
> http://archive.org/index.php
> 
> Try searching with desert or spaghetti western, you may end up lucky.



Hmm..interesting, and thank you!


Hmm...but I was hoping more for something that would offer backgrounds specifically that were open source or Creative Commons licensed for use freely, even if for commercial use.

I'm usually good at ferreting out such things (I found most of my music so far this way for my videos), but am surprised I've not found good video footage for background or B-roll....

I may try to start to shoot some in the New Orleans area, and find somewhere to put that up...

Anyway, still looking for more suggestions, but thank you for this one!

cayenne


----------



## phoenix7 (Mar 21, 2013)

There is one I heard about in passing, a microstock sort of site just for video.
I can't remember the name but it was mentioned in Leo Laporte's Triangulation interview with Jerry Pournelle.
Check Twit.tv for that episode. Sorry I can't be more precise, but it's a good interview anyhow.


----------



## paulv1958 (Mar 21, 2013)

Try searching "Desert background loop" in google. Several came up. Background loop search will get you most anything.


----------



## cayenne (Mar 21, 2013)

paulv1958 said:


> Try searching "Desert background loop" in google. Several came up. Background loop search will get you most anything.



ah..thank you...a bit better.

the _LOOP_ was a search term I wasn't thinking of....I did get more hits!!!

Thank you!


Any other links/suggestions out there?

My green screen will be a bit of a parody of the old Clint Eastwood spag westerns...I want to start with scene of boots walking on sandy west type thing, spurs jingling in background. Then figure walking (mostly torso) through western looking desert....and on reveal with head on shot...looking up with the cowboy hat coming up to reveal the face, and then my best Clint impression...etc.


Again, thanks for all the ideas and help....all suggestions welcome!

cayenne


----------

